# Vivaldi - The Movie



## cmb

More info on my site at http://classicalmusicbroadcast.com, but the rumor is that Joseph Fiennes will play the master himself.

Could "The Four Seasons" be the new "Amadeus", and bring some new listeners to our favorite format?

CMB


----------



## ChamberNut

I look forward to the Vivaldi movie when it comes out!

I for one, watched the movie "Amadeus" for the 1st time about 3 months ago. I absolutely loved it, and can't believe I had not seen it sooner!

I then had to watch it again a few weeks later.

I instantly fell in love with several of Mozart's works, such as the Don Giovanni Overture, the Symphony # 25 and the beautiful Gran Partita.

A wonderfully entertaining film!


----------



## opus67

I hope this one doesn't have a limited release like _Copying Beethoven_ did. I wonder who plays Bach.


----------



## Mr Salek

What ever happened to Copying Beethoven. I'd heard about that film many years ago.


----------



## opus67

Many years? It was released last November in the U.S.


----------



## Mr Salek

Yes, I remember reading in a movie magazine that "a film was being planned about Beethoven's life". I assume it was this one, as I found trailers for it a few months ago.


----------



## hlolli

The actor is burnett but Vivaldi was a ginger!

Not for no reason he was called the red priest! This is called history abuse! I hope this actor will change his hair color for the movie because it matters alot the he was red haired.


----------



## opus67

First you have blone Bond, and now a brunette Vivaldi.


----------



## toughcritic

I think it's a great idea. Vivaldi movie!


----------



## Mr Salek

hlolli said:


> The actor is burnett but Vivaldi was a ginger!
> 
> Not for no reason he was called the red priest! This is called history abuse! I hope this actor will change his hair color for the movie because it matters alot the he was red haired.


I wholeheartedly agree here. The colour of his hair was a vital attribute! It's like having a clean shaven Chaplin wearing a baseball cap!


----------



## cmb

I saw something in my website referrer logs of a ll places - someone looking for a play called "Daughters of Venice" apparently about Vivaldi?

Anyone? anyone? Beuller?


----------



## cici

yeah, i heard of that film for a long time, might be in a magazine ???


----------



## Handel

Always good to see this kind of movie. I hope they will changed the story as in Amadeus which is not really accurate.


----------



## Morigan

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0469879/


----------



## Handel

Did you see the cast? Just women. I can see the scenario: Vivaldi, the priest, is tempted by women and feel this passion through music. Argh.

I hope I am totally wrong.


----------



## Leporello87

Why couldn't we instead get a movie about Herr Johann Sebastian Bach?


----------



## Handel

Or Handel (but we somewhat got one with Farinelli).


----------



## Leporello87

Maybe a fictional movie chronicling the joint adventures of Bach and Handel!


----------



## Marriner

cmb said:


> More info on my site at http://classicalmusicbroadcast.com, but the rumor is that Joseph Fiennes will play the master himself.
> 
> Could "The Four Seasons" be the new "Amadeus", and bring some new listeners to our favorite format?
> 
> CMB


A link about what is waiting for us:  

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,,1928497,00.html

http://www.lenaheadey.de/vivaldi.htm


----------



## opus67

If what I heard on an internet station is true, the Vivaldi movie project has been scrapped.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Hopefully the acting is better than Amadeus. Hopefully the man actor (Vivaldi) won't have an atrocious accent, a horrible laugh, and portray Vivaldi in the wrong light.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Better potential themes for classical movies are the romantic adventures of Tchaikovsky or the friendship between Brahms, Schumann and Clara Schumann.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mr Salek said:


> What ever happened to Copying Beethoven. I'd heard about that film many years ago.


It came out but it had very little success but i saw it and ed harris is no gary oldman when it comes to playing beethoven


----------



## Edward Elgar

Edward Elgar said:


> Better potential themes for classical movies are the romantic adventures of Tchaikovsky or the friendship between Brahms, Schumann and Clara Schumann.


The best scene would be where Brahms and Clara are playing his 4th symphony for four hands, and Schuman is looking on in murderous envy!


----------



## opus67

Edward Elgar said:


> Better potential themes for classical movies are the romantic adventures of Tchaikovsky or the friendship between Brahms, Schumann and Clara Schumann.


The murder of Leclair!


----------



## missmaestro

I am excitied for the release of this movie!

I definitely enjoyed _Copying Beethoven_.

_Amadeus_ is undoubtedly my favorite movie of all time!


----------



## Cyclops

missmaestro said:


> I am excitied for the release of this movie!
> 
> I definitely enjoyed _Copying Beethoven_.
> 
> _Amadeus_ is undoubtedly my favorite movie of all time!


Ooh I want to see this when it comes out. My other half works at Blockbuster so we get too see films for free! Never heard of that Copying Beethoven,what a strange title!
I recently got a copy of Amadeus too,ex rental from her shop!
Hey, is there a list of composer biopics anywhere, see what I've missed?


----------



## opus67

Cyclopus said:


> Hey, is there a list of composer biopics anywhere, see what I've missed?


There's a recent thread on the topic.
http://www.talkclassical.com/2723-movies-about-classical-music.html


----------



## Cyclops

Did this movie actually get made? 
I must admit I baulked at the passage by Fiennes when he said he wishes he could 'pick up an instrument and be a rock star like Vivaldi'


----------



## jaydenhoward87

cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

The info about the film starring Joseph Fiennes has not been updated on IMDB, the release date is supposedly 2009.

However, another film about Vivaldi has been completed and released back in 2006 - "Antonio Vivaldi, un prince à Venise", starring Stefano Dionisi and directed by Jean-Louis Guillermou:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0463283/


----------



## mbib

The movie will release this 2009 and can't wait to watch it in the big screen. The story seems interesting.


----------



## console_predator

i will look at this movie , the idea is great and i just love listening to vivaldi


----------



## Sid James

I'm interested, as in any movie about a composer, but I seriously doubt that it will be shown here in Australia...


----------



## Padawan

Reviving this thread because I think Ralph Fiennes is a fine actor. I watched him just today in some Doris Duke movie. I thought he was hilarious in "In Bruges". Vivaldi is one of my favorite composers and I would love to see a movie about him.


----------



## bongos

a documentary film has been made called The Four Seasons where Spring is played in Japan , Summer in Australia , Autumn in New York and Winter in Finland . Lots of fine photography and Vivaldi music throughout . This is a must for all Vivaldi fans .I saw it here in New Zealand and enjoyed it ,has anyone else seen it ?


----------



## kg4fxg

*The Pieta*

I can't wait to see the movie.

Does anyone have any information on the Ospedale della Pieta? Actually, there were several Pieta's which were for orphaned girls. Of course Vivaldi held one of many music positions at the Ospedale.

I have been reading a few biographies of Vivaldi, has there been any good books written about any Pieta's? Have you read any good biographies of Vivaldi? Please share and thanks!


----------

